# 96 Nissan Pickup 2.4 p0446 and p0440 codes



## blennt (Jun 26, 2011)

My truck is giving p0446 and p0440 codes, both are the evap system. I have tested the valve on the evap can and it activated with 12v source, what else should I check? I a gas cap likely to cause both codes?
Thanks
Patrick


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

when I had a P0440 and P0446 it turned out to be the canister itself. its above the spare tire. has your fuel mileage dropped?

also run your evap lines and see if you have any cracks.


----------



## blennt (Jun 26, 2011)

I told the canister and check it for obvious cracks there were none. I also blew in it pluging the portse to make sure it can hold some pressure. I also looked at the lines and didn't see any obvious cracks. I picked up a new gas cap today because they're relatively cheap. just looking for any other ideas of what to check.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

the canister will be clogged causing the light and poor mileage.


----------

